# Any other feb 2014 babies?



## mummyto4boys

Hi, I found out last week I am pregnant. This month would have been a year of ttc for us so we are very happy to have got there. This is baby number 5 for us but still wanted as much as if it was number 1. 
According to my dates I am due on 12th Feb. Anyone else expecting a feb baby?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

ME ME!!! :) I just tested yesterday and also am due Feb 12th! We tried for a year exactly and this is our 1st baby together but my 4th. 

I'm so excited I could burst!!!


----------



## mummyto4boys

Fantastic! Congratulations. I am the same, feel I could burst with excitement. I have done quite a few tests, did one Thursday that said the magic word 'pregnant' but still had to buy another today, this one said 2-3 which means I am 4-5 weeks like I had worked out x


----------



## Tina_TTC2

Due Feb 9th here :) 44


----------



## orchidea75

Hello, I found out I am pregnant the day before I got married after 3 years of TTC. I am due the 7th of February, totally in shock but very happy. This is my 4th child, my first with my husband. I have 3 boys from my previous marriage and really hoping to have a girl this time as this will be my last. :)


----------



## orchidea75

*Edited - Please read the forum rules*



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal pages *only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Hi all! My due date is February 19th based on my day of conception. I tested positive Wednesday. Plan was to wait to tell DH on Father's day, but that didn't happen ;) We are super excited but trying to keep it quiet for now since it's super early. I have just told a couple of close friends. Is anyone else dealing with keeping it quiet at the workplace for the 1st trimester? I feel like this is going to be harder to keep quiet than I thought.


----------



## Duckie44

Hi, I just found out I was pregnant 1 week ago. I'm having blood work done this week and have my on appointment and ultra sound in 2 weeks. I will be due around Feb 8th if all this goes well. Good health to all of us mom's due Feb 2014. We are a special group. PS this our first child, so I'm equal parts scared, excited, anxious, and clueless...just being honest!


----------



## mummyto4boys

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Hi all! My due date is February 19th based on my day of conception. I tested positive Wednesday. Plan was to wait to tell DH on Father's day, but that didn't happen ;) We are super excited but trying to keep it quiet for now since it's super early. I have just told a couple of close friends. Is anyone else dealing with keeping it quiet at the workplace for the 1st trimester? I feel like this is going to be harder to keep quiet than I thought.

I had to tell my manager due to the type of work I do but was going to wait and tell my boss when he gets back off his hols but ended up telling my manager and she was not happy that I had been working for a week without telling them and she said legally I should have told them as soon as I found out! 
I am not looking forward to telling my boss as have a feeling he will not see this as a good thing.


----------



## Havmercy

I'm keeping it hush hush as well. We just found out this morning. We had a preemie son last year at 32 weeks. Since I'll be 40 in July, we are keeping this to ourselves until we are out of the danger zone. We had a scare last Feburary with the nuchal scan, so I'm hoping for a full term baby with no problems. Our son is doing great, he's a wonderful baby who is always laughing and smiling. We just don't want another NICU experience.


----------



## gottalaugh

Maybe Feb 14th if this one sticks (chem Feb 2013, blighted ovum at 7 weeks April 2013, chem May 2013). I just turned 40 in May and this is my first...so needless to say am completely terrified every single day. First U/S tomorrow at 5 weeks 4 days to hopefully see a gestational and yolk sac in my uterus. Am really hoping I get to stick around here with you ladies.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh said:


> Maybe Feb 14th if this one sticks (chem Feb 2013, blighted ovum at 7 weeks April 2013, chem May 2013). I just turned 40 in May and this is my first...so needless to say am completely terrified every single day. First U/S tomorrow at 5 weeks 4 days to hopefully see a gestational and yolk sac in my uterus. Am really hoping I get to stick around here with you ladies.

I hope you stick around with us too! Good luck on your u/s tomorrow. I hope it's nothing but good news coming your way. Please keep us updated and here's sending plenty of healthy baby vibes your way! :flower:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Mummyto4boys - Wow. That really stinks about the workplace. I think there are enough emotion ridden hormones starting up in our bodies that we don't need added workplace stress. However, I'm not looking forward to tell the workplace either, but have the ability to wait a few weeks. It just so happens that a co-worker of mine just found out she is prego too, so our maternity leaves will coincide. Additionally, I couldn't have planned a worse time to be on maternity leave as far as my workflow goes, but who knew that out of all months this would be the one! I think perhaps it happened this way to remind me that my priorities are with family and a job is just a job. Either way, once I tell a couple of my managers, it will stress them out a bit and not looking forward to that! 

I see you said "HE" for boss. A plus I have is that my managers are all woman, although, not all have children, I still think it helps!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Havmercy said:


> I'm keeping it hush hush as well. We just found out this morning. We had a preemie son last year at 32 weeks. Since I'll be 40 in July, we are keeping this to ourselves until we are out of the danger zone. We had a scare last Feburary with the nuchal scan, so I'm hoping for a full term baby with no problems. Our son is doing great, he's a wonderful baby who is always laughing and smiling. We just don't want another NICU experience.

Congrats on the news! Also, so glad that your little boy is doing so well! I'm a little nervous, since I'm a few years older this time around and we found out so early. We really want to tell our daughter, but are holding off at least until after first OB appointment on July 1st. She's pretty smart though and I think she quietly listens to everything we say, so wouldn't be surprised if she figures it out if we are not careful!


----------



## jenos

Hi I'm due with my 2 nd on the 7 th according to my dates I'll be 37 by then I'm 36 now. My ds is 2 and 8 mths and a little monkey gave no idea how I'm going to keep up with him. I'm a little nervous at moment at I don't have many symptoms I'd got ms by now with ds I've just got sore boobs at the moment and not much esle so I'm feeling a bit nervous. I'm on holiday at the moment and only found out I was pregnant the evening before so I've not had time to go to the drs yet. I don't think I'll have a scan until I'm around 12 wks so I'm just keeping everything crossed. I have to inform my manager when I go back to work but would like not to have to tell everyone esle but nothing can be kept secret at my work people don't know how to so everyone will know soon lol


----------



## Shannbooboo

I just had positive test Friday and have not even been to the doctor yet but I think my due date is Feb 19th. So excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 - it's tough to keep it quiet at work; have told my boss because of missing work last month due to the miscarriage (thought it would be a good idea to keep her in the loop should anything go wrong with this one). But, I've put on 9 pounds in a couple months and I feel like coworkers are wondering if I'm pregnant or just getting chubby!

Since I just love reading update posts I thought I'd give you all an update on my US today. Today I am 5 weeks 4 days, so all we were hoping to see was a gestational sac and maybe a yolk sac to confirm uterine pregnancy. We saw both gestational sac and yolk sac and I measured exactly 5 weeks 4 days. I couldn't believe it! 

I know how early this is and so much can change quickly, so I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic and remind myself that it is completely out of my control, and worrying is about as effective as trying to solve a math problem with chewing gum. 

Next scan scheduled for June 29th. I hope I don't explode from anxiety before then. This feels just like the dreaded two week wait. Maybe a little worse. UGH!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh -- Congrats! That's awesome news! I understand the "out of my control" mantra. Knowing at such an early stage and my age makes me a little nervous, but I keep reminding myself that I can do what I can do and the rest is out of my hands. With our daughter (who was a surprise, we weren't ttc then), the doctor thought there may be something wrong w/ her when she was in my belly, that she may have this horrible genetic disorder. A month later we found out she was fine, but the 4 weeks in between were not fun. 

Yes, I've heard worrying about something that may or may not happen, is like paying interest on a loan that you *MAY* take out one day. Hang in there! My first appointment isn't until July 1st, but don't know if they will be doing an u/s.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Shannbooboo said:


> I just had positive test Friday and have not even been to the doctor yet but I think my due date is Feb 19th. So excited and scared at the same time.

Congratulations!!!!! My due date is the 19th as well :)


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> gottalaugh -- Congrats! That's awesome news! I understand the "out of my control" mantra. Knowing at such an early stage and my age makes me a little nervous, but I keep reminding myself that I can do what I can do and the rest is out of my hands. With our daughter (who was a surprise, we weren't ttc then), the doctor thought there may be something wrong w/ her when she was in my belly, that she may have this horrible genetic disorder. A month later we found out she was fine, but the 4 weeks in between were not fun.
> 
> Yes, I've heard worrying about something that may or may not happen, is like paying interest on a loan that you *MAY* take out one day. Hang in there! My first appointment isn't until July 1st, but don't know if they will be doing an u/s.

That must have been a long 4 weeks - and what a relief when you learned she was ok!

All the unknowns, waiting, and the fact that we know too well what can go wrong are enough to drive a normal level-headed woman insane. I wish I was like my naive 34 year old fertile coworker who announced her second pregnancy at 6 weeks, toured the maternity ward at 8 weeks, doesn't really eat the healthiest diet, has been obliviously happy, and has had a perfectly healthy pregnancy and is due August 30th. 

You're so right in that all we can do is take care of ourselves and the rest is out of our hands. Hang in there until the 1st. Insist on an ultrasound - you'll be over 7 weeks by then so I'd be surprised if they don't do one.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

How's everyone doing/feeling? I'm already getting tired easily. Feeling like it's too early for this, but probably due to being a little older this time around. And shouldn't my uterus already be stretched out by now??? Maybe it's from sitting in an office chair all day, but annoying pressure in lower abdomen on and off all day. 

Hope all are doing well. The weekend is almost upon us :)


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> How's everyone doing/feeling? I'm already getting tired easily. Feeling like it's too early for this, but probably due to being a little older this time around. And shouldn't my uterus already be stretched out by now??? Maybe it's from sitting in an office chair all day, but annoying pressure in lower abdomen on and off all day.
> 
> Hope all are doing well. The weekend is almost upon us :)

I was tired a couple weeks ago - maybe it is our age! I know what you mean about uterine pressure, kind of a fullness, right? My bbs are a little sore, otherwise nothing much.

Anyone have fun plans for the weekend?

I had a scare yesterday: when wiping after peeing I had blood. Not spotting or brown blood, but red blood. I wiped again out of shock and there was more. It was so out-of-the-blue as I'd not had any spotting or cramping. I called my dr and he had me come in immediately.

He did a scan and we saw a heartbeat which was exciting but I was so scared and worried I was still crying. We also saw a small clot (sch), and a small fibroid/polyp thing on my cervix. He thinks these are causing the bleeding and not affecting the baby.

The weird thing is that I was scheduled to have a 1 cm submucosal fibroid removed a couple weeks ago (obviously cancelled as I found out I was pregnant!), and we didn't see on the scan yesterday, but the sch was where it was. Also, the fibroid/polyp thing is new - we never saw that before - and since it's literally at the entrance to my cervix there is no way it could have been missed before.

He thinks it might be detaching itself and working it's way out, and that's what is on my cervix. He could have easily snipped it off, but we decided not to because if I do end up miscarrying we don't want to think in the back of our minds that there was a correlation.

I was admitted to the hospital for a couple of nights so they could keep an eye on me, I go home tomorrow and have a week of bedrest at home. Hoping to have a scan tomorrow before I'm discharged, then wait til the 29th for my 7 week 2 day scan.

The bleeding stopped after a few hours, then turned into brown while/after peeing, now nothing.

Dr said 'normal' will now mean some bleeding and mild cramping going forward, and to only freak out if I have severe cramping or a lot of bleeding. He told me that many healthy pregnancies experience some type of bleeding and to try to relax. 

I keep reminding myself that I can't control this and worrying is useless. I have to trust my body will do what is best for the baby. But despite this I'm a mental basketcase. :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh -- I'm so sorry to hear about your scare. I can only imagine how that must have felt. I am glad that everything is okay. It sounds like your doctor is really on top of things, which is great. That must have been super exciting hearing your baby's heartbeat! I'm hoping that we get to at my first appointment. I guess we'll see! 

So you go home tomorrow? Bed rest for a week - ugh, however of course we do whatever is best for the pregnancy :) Actually, I wouldn't mind at least a couple of days of bed rest. Watching some T.V., reading a book - sounds pretty good right now. I feel like it's run, run, run all the time lately. I guess you will need to be keeping your mind busy on bed rest, so that you don't let it run wild as I know it's so easy to do (from experience). 

No big plans this weekend, biking riding and a movie tomorrow with the family :) and may need to work some Sunday :( 

Hang in there this week! Keep your chin up and positive thoughts.


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 - thanks for your concern! It's been a rollercoaster couple of days. Apparently once a hartbeat is heard chance of miscarriage decreases so I'm clinging to that! Can't wait for you to hear your baby's heartbeat on the 1st.

Yes, a week of bedrest will be relaxing though you are SO right about trying to keep my mind from obsessing about my upcoming scan on the 29th! I've got my work pc so I might login to keep from driving myself insane.

A bike ride and movie with the family sounds really nice, have fun! I used to workout a lot but am too scared to the past few months with my miscarriages. Boo! I'm promising myself if I make it to 12 weeks I'm going to start swimming again.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh -- So are you home now? How are you feeling? Hope the rest of your weekend went well. Well, that is very true about the decrease in mc probability after hearing the heartbeat. I've read that the chances decrease drastically from a statistical viewpoint. 

I do get nervous with the physical exercise too, so I understand that. I just gained so much weight with my first and now I'm six years older and 10 lbs heavier to begin with, so I'm really trying to eat right and exercise. 

We were on mountain bikes yesterday and I was keeping to the easy trails and my husband was pushing why I wasn't doing the harder ones. He is such a duff sometimes. Our daughter was there and we are not telling her until after we get the all clear at the first doctor's appt., so I just looked at him incredulously. He has a hard time being sympathetic or understanding sometimes. He drove me crazy by the end of the day yesterday, I'm sure part hormonal and not totally his fault. I laid down and took a 2 hour nap today and it still didn't register with him that I'M PREGNANT AND TIRED!!!! I finally said to him this afternoon for him to google symptoms of pregnancy in first trimester - that I'm not making it up! He apologized and I'm hoping will try a little harder. He's been under stress between finishing up his degree, working FT, as well as losing his father unexpectedly a few weeks ago, I know that I need to be patient, but patience does not feel like my forte right now. Sorry for the venting! Okay - back to being productive I go!


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 - Vent away; that's why we are here! It sounds like your DH has a lot on his plate and once you gently reminded him that you ARE PREGNANT he got it. I love that you told him to google 'pregnancy symptoms.' As you said your hormones are crazy so you're probably not as patient as normal and he needs to be aware of that. 

It made me laugh reading that he was pushing you to do the harder trails - totally reminds me of my DH. A couple weeks ago he suggested I go for a run and I gave him probably the same look of death you gave your DH. While I know exercise doesn't cause miscarriage and is important during pregnancy, I'm taking it embarrassingly easy until I'm lucky enough to get to 12 weeks.

Am home now and camping out either on the sofa or in bed. Starting to feel a little queasy, especially at night, and having some light cramping/pressure. I always read about pulling/tugging sensations but I wouldn't describe what I'm feeling that way. But, no spotting, and no real cramping, so hoping all is ok. 

Fingers, toes, eyes, legs crossed!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh -- how are you feeling? I don't blame you for taking it easy on the exercise for a few weeks after what you've been through. I think the pressure and light cramping is totally normal, at least it has been for me and I've read it's common. Mostly just feeling tired now. Very, very little nausea so far, so hoping for the best there. Some days I get a little nervous about my lack of symptoms, but then I remind myself how early it is. Hitting 6 weeks tomorrow and with my first I don't remember any substantial morning sickness, but that pregnancy seems eons ago. Well, with my first I was so oblivious since I didn't expect to get pregnant (wasn't trying and was actually trying to prevent at the time!) that I didn't realize I was pregnant until I was about 1.5 weeks late and then the boobs tipped me off. Oh, well, I guess I do have that symptom full on this time! Painful top front - ugh! 

Oh and don't get me wrong about our first....regardless of not trying, I wouldn't change a thing for the world. I'm looking forward to her not having to be an only child anymore :) 

Looking forward to hearing how you are feeling. I hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 - funny how with your first you were oblivious...and with this pregnancy you're hyperaware! I know what you mean about lack of symptoms; sometime I think the mild symptoms I have (sore boobs, uterine sensations, nausea) are fading and I freak out. 

Right now my boobs are a little sore, and I'm intermittently queasy with a dull headache. I can't tell if I'm feeling increased fatigue or just bored from laying around all day. If I didn't know I was pregnant I'd think I'm coming down with something as I feel 'off.' Some brown when wiping, but nothing alarming going on down there.

I keep reminding myself of all the googling I've done on 'fading symptoms' where women go on to have healthy pregnancies. 

Which did you find worse - the two week wait or the wait to 12 weeks? 

Three days until my scan, 5 until yours! Eeeeeks! 

Anyone else have any upcoming scans?

I want to do one of those cute ticker signatures but am waiting for my doctor to officially give me a date! I know they're on my scans but he said once the baby reaches 10mm it's more accurate than it is now.


----------



## DreamInColor

gottalaugh said:


> TTBabyMakes4 - funny how with your first you were oblivious...and with this pregnancy you're hyperaware! I know what you mean about lack of symptoms; sometime I think the mild symptoms I have (sore boobs, uterine sensations, nausea) are fading and I freak out.
> 
> Right now my boobs are a little sore, and I'm intermittently queasy with a dull headache. I can't tell if I'm feeling increased fatigue or just bored from laying around all day. If I didn't know I was pregnant I'd think I'm coming down with something as I feel 'off.' Some brown when wiping, but nothing alarming going on down there.
> 
> I keep reminding myself of all the googling I've done on 'fading symptoms' where women go on to have healthy pregnancies.
> 
> Which did you find worse - the two week wait or the wait to 12 weeks?
> 
> Three days until my scan, 5 until yours! Eeeeeks!
> 
> Anyone else have any upcoming scans?
> 
> I want to do one of those cute ticker signatures but am waiting for my doctor to officially give me a date! I know they're on my scans but he said once the baby reaches 10mm it's more accurate than it is now.


Hello ladies--hope I can join you all. I'm 36 and this is my first. I'm due on February 15th, 2014. 

I'll have a scan on Monday 7/1 so I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing a heartbeat even if I can't hear it yet. I've had light nausea for the past few days, and cramping from the start but otherwise I feel pretty good. 

I didn't anticipate the worry that comes along with waiting for scans :shrug:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome!! :) H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## DreamInColor

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Welcome!! :) H&H 9 months to you!!

Thanks and same to you O:)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

DreamInColor said:


> gottalaugh said:
> 
> 
> TTBabyMakes4 - funny how with your first you were oblivious...and with this pregnancy you're hyperaware! I know what you mean about lack of symptoms; sometime I think the mild symptoms I have (sore boobs, uterine sensations, nausea) are fading and I freak out.
> 
> Right now my boobs are a little sore, and I'm intermittently queasy with a dull headache. I can't tell if I'm feeling increased fatigue or just bored from laying around all day. If I didn't know I was pregnant I'd think I'm coming down with something as I feel 'off.' Some brown when wiping, but nothing alarming going on down there.
> 
> I keep reminding myself of all the googling I've done on 'fading symptoms' where women go on to have healthy pregnancies.
> 
> Which did you find worse - the two week wait or the wait to 12 weeks?
> 
> Three days until my scan, 5 until yours! Eeeeeks!
> 
> Anyone else have any upcoming scans?
> 
> I want to do one of those cute ticker signatures but am waiting for my doctor to officially give me a date! I know they're on my scans but he said once the baby reaches 10mm it's more accurate than it is now.
> 
> 
> Hello ladies--hope I can join you all. I'm 36 and this is my first. I'm due on February 15th, 2014.
> 
> I'll have a scan on Monday 7/1 so I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing a heartbeat even if I can't hear it yet. I've had light nausea for the past few days, and cramping from the start but otherwise I feel pretty good.
> 
> I didn't anticipate the worry that comes along with waiting for scans :shrug:Click to expand...

Welcome! My first scan is Monday too and I understand the nervousness. Well, I'm torn between super excitement and the flashes of worse case scenario popping in my head, but trying to stay in the moment and in this moment all is good with the pregnancy.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh -- I still think the 2 week wait is worse than the 12 week. I went through sleepless nights, anxiety, frustration, etc. in the 2 week wait month after month. I still have some of the anxiety, but I am sleeping MUCH better. Maybe it's also easier for me to choose, since I have not had to go through the pain of a m/c. I might feel differently if so.

I wouldn't stress about symptoms/lack of symptoms at 7 weeks. If I remember right, with my 1st, I felt fine as far as nausea and tiredness and then it hit me like a ton of bricks (the fatigue more than the nausea), but I don't remember exactly when....maybe 7-8ish? Either way, everyone gets different degrees of symptoms at different weeks. I had a co-worker that was sick from week 5 on and another that had no nausea at all. Also, since you are on bedrest, it would be hard to spot fatigue. 

I called my dr.'s office today and spoke with an OB nurse. They didn't have me scheduled for a sonogram, but I told them how far along I was and she went ahead and set me up for a scan right after my appointment with the doctor! SO GLAD I CALLED!!! I'm excited, but a little nervous. Natural, I guess.

Hope you are feeling well today. A couple more days and then hopefully you will get the green light from the doc and all good news :)


----------



## gottalaugh

DreamInColor - welcome! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes! :)


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> gottalaugh -- I still think the 2 week wait is worse than the 12 week. I went through sleepless nights, anxiety, frustration, etc. in the 2 week wait month after month. I still have some of the anxiety, but I am sleeping MUCH better. Maybe it's also easier for me to choose, since I have not had to go through the pain of a m/c. I might feel differently if so.
> 
> I wouldn't stress about symptoms/lack of symptoms at 7 weeks. If I remember right, with my 1st, I felt fine as far as nausea and tiredness and then it hit me like a ton of bricks (the fatigue more than the nausea), but I don't remember exactly when....maybe 7-8ish? Either way, everyone gets different degrees of symptoms at different weeks. I had a co-worker that was sick from week 5 on and another that had no nausea at all. Also, since you are on bedrest, it would be hard to spot fatigue.
> 
> I called my dr.'s office today and spoke with an OB nurse. They didn't have me scheduled for a sonogram, but I told them how far along I was and she went ahead and set me up for a scan right after my appointment with the doctor! SO GLAD I CALLED!!! I'm excited, but a little nervous. Natural, I guess.
> 
> Hope you are feeling well today. A couple more days and then hopefully you will get the green light from the doc and all good news :)

TTBabyMakes4 - OMG, I'm so glad that you called your doc! Yes, yes, you MUST get the scan on Monday!Keep positive and be excited!:happydance:


----------



## gottalaugh

Today's scan update!

Today I'm 7 weeks 2 days based on LMP, but I ovulated on CD day 15..maybe 15 and a half ) 

I woke up this morning and my boobs felt fine, no nausea, no uterine sensations. I was so worried and prepared myself for today's scan to be devastating. 

But we saw the heartbeat, and CRL measured 11mm which is 7 weeks 1 day. Doctor said everything is looking normal and I have an EDD of February 13th.

Next scan is 8 weeks 1 day (yes, I'm obsessive about scans and get them almost weekly).

Doctor said I should try to relax and stop obsessing over symptoms because they are not a guarantee of either a good or bad pregnancy. 

Can't wait to hear how all your upcoming scans go! I know we've got a couple coming up on Monday.

:)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh -- Yay!!!!!!! Awesome news!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Now it's time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> gottalaugh -- Yay!!!!!!! Awesome news!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now it's time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy :)

Thanks! Though I can't totally relax yet! 9 weeks maybe....12 weeks definitely:winkwink:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic news! :) So glad all is well! 

I don't even have my first appt until a week from Monday. . .I don't think I'll have a scan until 12 weeks. GASP. HA! Living vicariously through everyone else and their scans.


----------



## DreamInColor

TTBabyMakes4: Thanks for the welcome! I do wish I could let go of the worry but I&#8217;m just trying to accept it as a new part of my life &#61514;. Glad that you called your OB office and were able to get your sonogram scheduled&#8212;wishing you a great experience!

GottaLaugh: Congrats!!! Wonderful news :). I&#8217;ll be 7weeks 2 days at my scan on Monday so I&#8217;m also hoping to see a heartbeat . Will update you all on Monday.


----------



## KerryGold

I'm going to join here as it seems a friendly group!

I turned 35 in April and am 6w with what I hope will be #2 conceived right around their big sister's 2nd birthday.

I had a MMC in March so am super nervous as baby stopped growing about 6+1 last time. I had a scan yesterday and measured about 5 1/2 weeks. Am back in 9 days to check things are progressing as they should. Just got to keep everything crossed!

xXx


----------



## happigail

I'll be joining in possibly if this ones a goer after my first scan. So pencil me in for 6 weeks or so, but only pencil not pen as can't have faith until I've seen a scan after a previous hideous loss, with chemo involved etc. Fingers crossed I get to come back.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hello I wanted to join! Got my BFP the 28th and doctor says I'm due February 25th based on my last AF and this is my first pregnancy so I'm nervous and scared and excited an happy all at the same time!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WELCOME! Congratulations! H & H 9 months ladies!!


----------



## gottalaugh

DreamInColor said:


> TTBabyMakes4: Thanks for the welcome! I do wish I could let go of the worry but Im just trying to accept it as a new part of my life &#61514;. Glad that you called your OB office and were able to get your sonogram scheduledwishing you a great experience!
> 
> GottaLaugh: Congrats!!! Wonderful news :). Ill be 7weeks 2 days at my scan on Monday so Im also hoping to see a heartbeat . Will update you all on Monday.

looking forward to hearing how Monday goes!


----------



## gottalaugh

KerryGold said:


> I'm going to join here as it seems a friendly group!
> 
> I turned 35 in April and am 6w with what I hope will be #2 conceived right around their big sister's 2nd birthday.
> 
> I had a MMC in March so am super nervous as baby stopped growing about 6+1 last time. I had a scan yesterday and measured about 5 1/2 weeks. Am back in 9 days to check things are progressing as they should. Just got to keep everything crossed!
> 
> xXx

Welcome KerryGold! I know how nervous you feel...best thing we can do is just try to relax and stay positive. :)


----------



## gottalaugh

happigail said:


> I'll be joining in possibly if this ones a goer after my first scan. So pencil me in for 6 weeks or so, but only pencil not pen as can't have faith until I've seen a scan after a previous hideous loss, with chemo involved etc. Fingers crossed I get to come back.

Welcome happigail! Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed you stay with us. I'm going to be positive for you and pen you in :winkwink:


----------



## gottalaugh

mel28nicole said:


> Hello I wanted to join! Got my BFP the 28th and doctor says I'm due February 25th based on my last AF and this is my first pregnancy so I'm nervous and scared and excited an happy all at the same time!

Welcome mel28nicole! It's my first, too! I'm nervous, scared, and worried most of the time. The ladies here are so great at helping me stay positive :flower:


----------



## mel28nicole

gottalaugh said:


> Welcome mel28nicole! It's my first, too! I'm nervous, scared, and worried most of the time. The ladies here are so great at helping me stay positive :flower:

That's why I'm happy I joined this site! I joined when I had spotting 10 days before my missed AF and I wanted to try to find answers. I didn't get my positive til I was two weeks late! It was so frustrating! I couldn't even be happy about being pregnant because I was just so relieved that I didn't have anything wrong with my ovaries. My periods are like clockwork and being late with negative HPT were freaking me out! Now it's starting to sink in that I'm pregnant and now I'm just worrying about miscarriage! I'm getting the blood work done on monday to see how far along I am and then I'll be calling OB to schedule an appointment :)


----------



## happigail

gottalaugh said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> I'll be joining in possibly if this ones a goer after my first scan. So pencil me in for 6 weeks or so, but only pencil not pen as can't have faith until I've seen a scan after a previous hideous loss, with chemo involved etc. Fingers crossed I get to come back.
> 
> Welcome happigail! Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed you stay with us. I'm going to be positive for you and pen you in :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you! Xxx


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Welcome KerryGold, happigail & mel28nicole!!!
Kerry and happigail --sending big well wishes for your upcoming scans. 
happigail -- do you know when they will be doing your first scan?

Wishing us all a great start to the coming week with only good news, positive scans, low nausea and mild fatigue :)


----------



## DreamInColor

gottalaugh said:


> DreamInColor said:
> 
> 
> TTBabyMakes4: Thanks for the welcome! I do wish I could let go of the worry but Im just trying to accept it as a new part of my life &#61514;. Glad that you called your OB office and were able to get your sonogram scheduledwishing you a great experience!
> 
> GottaLaugh: Congrats!!! Wonderful news :). Ill be 7weeks 2 days at my scan on Monday so Im also hoping to see a heartbeat . Will update you all on Monday.
> 
> looking forward to hearing how Monday goes!Click to expand...

Had the scan today and it was amazing. We got to see and hear the heartbeat :happydance:--my OH actually recognized it before I did. It was a truly amazing experience. We measured in at 7w2d on the dot so no adjustments were made to my due date. 

I'm so thankful and feel truly blessed:cloud9:

Can't wait to hear updates from everyone in our group.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Wonderful! Congratulations!! :) I can't wait to get a scan!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

:happydance:DreamInColor -- So glad to hear the scan went well today!:happydance:

I had my scan today as well and all looking good! I measured 6 weeks 2 days, although I counted 6 weeks 5 days. I know that days can be a little different too, depending on when implantation occurs and Dr. didn't bat an eye at a 3 day difference. :) AND YES -- hearing and seeing the heartbeat was pretty darn cool. His/her little heart was fluttering like crazy! I am now good to go until 12 weeks, where I go back for next sonogram and blood tests. 

Went ahead and told our DD and my parents today. We were going to wait to tell DD, but my hubby really didn't want to wait any longer and neither did I. I kept thinking, but if something happens......which he thought was a ridiculous way to think and also, it just didn't feel right to not share our excitement with her! It felt weird hiding something that has such a big impact on the family from her anyway, so feels good to have it out.


----------



## gottalaugh

DreamInColor and TTBabyMakes4 -Congrats on your heartbeats! Such wonderful exciting news! Yipppeeee!

I'm hoping some of your good luck rubs off on me! I've got my 8 week 1 day scan on Friday and am super anxious. 

I realize that at my 6 week and 7 week 1 day scans we saw the heartbeat, but we didn't listen to it and now I'm worried. My doctor said everything was looking normal but I'm now wondering why we didn't listen to the heartbeat...was it slow? But he said everything was looking normal. So worried and confused. Arg!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh --I wouldn't stress. I mentioned wanting to hear the hb and that's probably why the u/s tech probably honed in on it for us to hear. I'm sure your Dr. would've let you know if there was an issue. Try to relax :) Are you off bed rest? Work keeping your mind busy? Hang in there. 3 more days!


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> gottalaugh --I wouldn't stress. I mentioned wanting to hear the hb and that's probably why the u/s tech probably honed in on it for us to hear. I'm sure your Dr. would've let you know if there was an issue. Try to relax :) Are you off bed rest? Work keeping your mind busy? Hang in there. 3 more days!

Ok, Ok, I'll try to relax. I know statistically once you hear a heartbeat at 6 weeks, then 7 weeks, etc. the chance of miscarriage decreases, but I read online so many instances where women hear a heartbeat, then go back for another scan and there is no longer a heartbeat. I'm terrified!

I'm back to work this week but nooooooo, it's not really keeping my mind busy. I'm actually at work right now :winkwink:

It's Wednesday here so only 2 more days....:wacko:


----------



## DreamInColor

TTBabyMakes4: Glad your scan went well too. Ive not been brave enough to tell anyone other than my Mom and one work friend. I want to be safely in the 2nd trimester then Ill shout it from the rooftop :happydance:.

GottaLaugh: I made myself sick with worry Googling things :cry:. I realized it was just making me more sick so I just stick to this website (and Ive started avoiding the doom posts), the American Pregnancy Website and LiveStrong has been good too. I bought 2 pregnancy books which Ive now returned and I unsubscribed from those Week by Week emailsit was just too much and I found myself worrying over the smallest thing. Im still very anxious but now its not that on-edge stress I was experiencing from information overload. Can't wait to hear about your scan results :dust:


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello, would love to join you. I am due on Feb 22nd with #2, day before my 37th birthday! DS will be 3 in Nov. 

Have had scan at 6 weeks and everything appears to be going well, but I'm in happigail's boat and am not counting any chickens until I've had my 12 week scan due to several first tri losses in the past 2 years.

Looking forward to going through this journey with you all x


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

hinkybinky -- Congratulations and welcome! Your son is 2 1/2 -- what a great age, but I'm sure it must be a little exhausting right now:wacko:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

DreamInColor said:


> TTBabyMakes4: Glad your scan went well too. Ive not been brave enough to tell anyone other than my Mom and one work friend. I want to be safely in the 2nd trimester then Ill shout it from the rooftop :happydance:.
> 
> GottaLaugh: I made myself sick with worry Googling things :cry:. I realized it was just making me more sick so I just stick to this website (and Ive started avoiding the doom posts), the American Pregnancy Website and LiveStrong has been good too. I bought 2 pregnancy books which Ive now returned and I unsubscribed from those Week by Week emailsit was just too much and I found myself worrying over the smallest thing. Im still very anxious but now its not that on-edge stress I was experiencing from information overload. Can't wait to hear about your scan results :dust:

DreamInColor -- I like your advice and I understand where you are coming from, especially about the googling. When I was ttc, at times, I got myself so sick and crazy, anxious and sleepless. I don't want to go there again. I mostly stick to this forum too, but do also love to read about the different stages the baby is going through! I also have a Mayo clinic pregnancy book that is proving to be helpful. I think whatever works for the individual to stay sane during the first trimester! I think it's also good to remember that every pregnancy is different and unique.


----------



## happigail

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Welcome KerryGold, happigail & mel28nicole!!!
> Kerry and happigail --sending big well wishes for your upcoming scans.
> happigail -- do you know when they will be doing your first scan?
> 
> Wishing us all a great start to the coming week with only good news, positive scans, low nausea and mild fatigue :)

I've still not even made a booking in appointment. I'm in this place where I am terrified as soon as I get anyone professional involved, everything will go wrong. I'm going to make an appointment tho, so I get a 12 week scan.


----------



## DreamInColor

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> DreamInColor -- I like your advice and I understand where you are coming from, especially about the googling. When I was ttc, at times, I got myself so sick and crazy, anxious and sleepless. I don't want to go there again. I mostly stick to this forum too, but do also love to read about the different stages the baby is going through! I also have a Mayo clinic pregnancy book that is proving to be helpful. I think whatever works for the individual to stay sane during the first trimester! I think it's also good to remember that every pregnancy is different and unique.

TTBabyMakes4: You're absolutely right with that. Since this is my first, as soon as I found out I went out and did what I have seen all my girlfriends do which is load up on information, but that has really not worked for me while I know that many of them absolutely loved the books and weekly updates etc :shrug:. As the weeks progress it's just a matter of each individual finding what works best for them as you said, but I wanted to share what works for me right now.


----------



## gottalaugh

DreamInColor said:


> TTBabyMakes4 said:
> 
> 
> DreamInColor -- I like your advice and I understand where you are coming from, especially about the googling. When I was ttc, at times, I got myself so sick and crazy, anxious and sleepless. I don't want to go there again. I mostly stick to this forum too, but do also love to read about the different stages the baby is going through! I also have a Mayo clinic pregnancy book that is proving to be helpful. I think whatever works for the individual to stay sane during the first trimester! I think it's also good to remember that every pregnancy is different and unique.
> 
> TTBabyMakes4: You're absolutely right with that. Since this is my first, as soon as I found out I went out and did what I have seen all my girlfriends do which is load up on information, but that has really not worked for me while I know that many of them absolutely loved the books and weekly updates etc :shrug:. As the weeks progress it's just a matter of each individual finding what works best for them as you said, but I wanted to share what works for me right now.Click to expand...

DreamInColor - you are right in that I need to step away from Google. All it's doing is feeding my craziness - even when I read good statistics on viability after heartbeat. I just can't move beyond thinking my age = bad egg = chromosomal issue = ultimate miscarriage. I wish I knew nothing and was blissfully happy. I bought a pregnancy/baby magazine yesterday hoping by doing so I could prove to myself I could be positive enough to justify buying it. I'm hoping by playing jedi-mindtricks on myself it'll help me be positive. 

I had some brown this morning when wiping, so of course I'm nervous even though my doctor said expect some bleeding/cramping due to the sch and/or fibroid thing. 

Scan is in 7 hours. So, expect an update in about 8 :winkwink:


----------



## mel28nicole

Still waiting to hear back on my blood work to see how far I am! :( Made my first appointment for July 23rd. I'll be getting more blood work done before that though. I hate getting blood drawn! :(


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

mel28nicole said:


> Still waiting to hear back on my blood work to see how far I am! :( Made my first appointment for July 23rd. I'll be getting more blood work done before that though. I hate getting blood drawn! :(

Geez -- they are really making you wait for the results of that blood work! Glad your first appoint has been set. July 23rd is right around the corner ;)

My hubby faints, like out-cold-sometimes-pees-himself-faints, when he has to give blood. It's awful and kind of weird. He can watch the most gross horror film and not bat an eye or even if someone else gets cut, he's fine, but when it comes to his own blood....nope! I tried to prick his finger once for a few drops of blood for a biometric screening kit and he was out cold on the kitchen floor in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear back on my blood work to see how far I am! :( Made my first appointment for July 23rd. I'll be getting more blood work done before that though. I hate getting blood drawn! :(
> 
> Geez -- they are really making you wait for the results of that blood work! Glad your first appoint has been set. July 23rd is right around the corner ;)
> 
> My hubby faints, like out-cold-sometimes-pees-himself-faints, when he has to give blood. It's awful and kind of weird. He can watch the most gross horror film and not bat an eye or even if someone else gets cut, he's fine, but when it comes to his own blood....nope! I tried to prick his finger once for a few drops of blood for a biometric screening kit and he was out cold on the kitchen floor in a matter of seconds.Click to expand...

HAHA! MY husband is the same! Yesterday at work he clipped something with his shin and gashed it a bit and he was down for the count. He knows it is going to happen, he told his workers, I'm going to pass out for a second, just hold my head. LOL! He scared me silly once on Christmas Eve, thought he had a heart attack, passed out cold and hit his head on the oak table leg. For him it's not just blood (although blood does it) but extreme pain that happens quickly. I hope he can handle the delivery room. :)


----------



## hinkybinky

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> hinkybinky -- Congratulations and welcome! Your son is 2 1/2 -- what a great age, but I'm sure it must be a little exhausting right now:wacko:

Ah, thanks :flower:

Yes, it can be pretty tiring! I also work part time as a teacher, with 8/9 year olds, roll on the 6 week summer hols! I am also going back full-time in Sept, with a class of 6/7 year olds. Getting a bit concerned about that, but mainly trying not to think too far ahead.


----------



## gottalaugh

Hi ladies! 

Scan update: My 8 weeks 1day scan measured 8 weeks 1 day and had a normal heartbeat. Whew!

I asked my doctor if we could hear the heartbeat; he said there really isn't a point right now because it looks normal (he sees heartbeats all the time so is familiar with what looks normal), and to hear it uses more power/higher frequency and he doesn't like to use more than necessary. Which was fine with me.

So, I'm feeling more hopeful than last week as each week I make it through I feel like I've crossed a mini finish line.

My next scan is at 9 weeks 1 day. I'm anxious, as usual! 

Anyone have any upcoming scans or appointments?

How is everyone feeling? At 8 weeks my all-day nausea kicked in (though no vomiting), exhaustion, headaches, slightly sore boobs, feeling really full and bloated with no appetite but my stomach growls with hunger. So, I'm feeling pretty crappy but I'm not complaining.

:)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's so exciting!! My first appointment is Monday. I have no idea when I'll have a scan, but I'm anxious to have everything mapped out finally!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> TTBabyMakes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear back on my blood work to see how far I am! :( Made my first appointment for July 23rd. I'll be getting more blood work done before that though. I hate getting blood drawn! :(
> 
> Geez -- they are really making you wait for the results of that blood work! Glad your first appoint has been set. July 23rd is right around the corner ;)
> 
> My hubby faints, like out-cold-sometimes-pees-himself-faints, when he has to give blood. It's awful and kind of weird. He can watch the most gross horror film and not bat an eye or even if someone else gets cut, he's fine, but when it comes to his own blood....nope! I tried to prick his finger once for a few drops of blood for a biometric screening kit and he was out cold on the kitchen floor in a matter of seconds.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA! MY husband is the same! Yesterday at work he clipped something with his shin and gashed it a bit and he was down for the count. He knows it is going to happen, he told his workers, I'm going to pass out for a second, just hold my head. LOL! He scared me silly once on Christmas Eve, thought he had a heart attack, passed out cold and hit his head on the oak table leg. For him it's not just blood (although blood does it) but extreme pain that happens quickly. I hope he can handle the delivery room. :)Click to expand...

With my hubby, it's apparently the thought of his own blood leaving his body that is the issue. At least as far as I can tell. If it helps, with our daughter, he was absolutely great in the delivery room. I had a very long labor with some minor complications and he watched it all and was really a champ about it. No passing out, at all! 

Looking forward to hearing the update from your appointment this Monday!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh -- Yay!!!! Awesome! Great news on your scan! 

I'm with you on the nausea with no vomiting, although, I thought that was about to change 5 minutes ago in the bathroom....but apparently still no vomiting. I am nausea pretty much all day. I don't remember having it this bad with my daughter. I thought I would eat and feel better, but not so much this time. And yes, feel a lot of hunger as well. Trying to eat small frequent meals, but already gaining weight :( I was avoiding ginger ale to begin with because of the sugar, but broke down this morning and started sipping it and it's actually helping.....I think. 

Oh well, I need to keep my eye on the prize! This is all worth it.


----------



## DreamInColor

gottalaugh said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Scan update: My 8 weeks 1day scan measured 8 weeks 1 day and had a normal heartbeat. Whew!
> 
> I asked my doctor if we could hear the heartbeat; he said there really isn't a point right now because it looks normal (he sees heartbeats all the time so is familiar with what looks normal), and to hear it uses more power/higher frequency and he doesn't like to use more than necessary. Which was fine with me.
> 
> So, I'm feeling more hopeful than last week as each week I make it through I feel like I've crossed a mini finish line.
> 
> My next scan is at 9 weeks 1 day. I'm anxious, as usual!
> 
> Anyone have any upcoming scans or appointments?
> 
> How is everyone feeling? At 8 weeks my all-day nausea kicked in (though no vomiting), exhaustion, headaches, slightly sore boobs, feeling really full and bloated with no appetite but my stomach growls with hunger. So, I'm feeling pretty crappy but I'm not complaining.
> 
> :)


Congratulations--I'm so glad that your scan went well! Every week and every appointment does in fact feel like a milestone :happydance:

I'm also having the all-day nausea and have been trying all sorts of ginger-related remedies and SeaBand-type stuff to minimize the feeling. Like you I don't have any vomiting but I'm just exhausted from the constant sick feeling. I go in to see my doctor on Monday (at 8w2d) and I'm going to ask for some anti-nausea medicine because I can't function at all. I'm a professor and don't have to go back until August so I'm just hoping to get this under control before then.

Congrats again :flower:


----------



## happigail

I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and I have my midwife appointment at 9+6 and the. My scan probably around 12-13 weeks, hoping to be confident enough to be fully in here then!


----------



## KerryGold

Booked in with MW today.

I have a scan tomorrow morning. Follow up from 10 days ago. Praying for a HB.

I'm so terrified! :cry:

xXx


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> Booked in with MW today.
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow morning. Follow up from 10 days ago. Praying for a HB.
> 
> I'm so terrified! :cry:
> 
> xXx

Good luck for tomorrow :hugs: Looking forward to seeing your update tomorrow with exciting heartbeat news x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY!! Back from my first appointment and I get to have a scan Wed morning to check dates because of my previous m/c's! I'm so excited. Otherwise it was the normal boring appt.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

happigail said:


> I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and I have my midwife appointment at 9+6 and the. My scan probably around 12-13 weeks, hoping to be confident enough to be fully in here then!

Sounds like we are a day apart (8 weeks Wednesday for me). Glad things are moving along and looking forward to you being totally "in" on this thread :)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

KerryGold said:


> Booked in with MW today.
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow morning. Follow up from 10 days ago. Praying for a HB.
> 
> I'm so terrified! :cry:
> 
> xXx

Wishing you super, super good news tomorrow! Please keep us updated. Ahhh, I'm feeling for you right now. Try to relax and get rest up for tomorrow.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> YAY!! Back from my first appointment and I get to have a scan Wed morning to check dates because of my previous m/c's! I'm so excited. Otherwise it was the normal boring appt.

Good stuff! Glad you got your scan scheduled. Two short days away! It's your hubby's first? Is he able to come to the appointment with you on Wednesday?


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

hinkybinky -- I've been meaning to comment on your comment about going back to work full-time. I totally understand that anxiety. Before we even started ttc, I couldn't comprehend how I was going to be able to balance work, plus daughter, plus a new baby, but it got to the point that I knew I wanted another child regardless of how it effected my job. Now, I am dreading telling my bosses. I know they will understand, but I feel somewhat guilty (though I'm sure I shouldn't). I see others do it, so I know it will work out, but not sure how yet!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Okay -- I know I am post-happy tonight and everyone is sick of seeing my signature, but I have one more (I promise, I will stop then). Is anyone gaining weight yet? I gained 50lbs with my daughter and am trying so hard this time to not gain so much weight and was hoping I could go through the 1st trimester without gaining any, but have already put 3-4ish lbs on (which is a lot when you are 5'4'') and my jeans and shorts are tight. :( I am exercising when I find the time too and trying to eat healthy, although keeping weight off has always been a struggle for me and now it seems carbs is the only food that curbs my nausea (which is also what makes me gain weight). UGH - am I the only one?


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Okay -- I know I am post-happy tonight and everyone is sick of seeing my signature, but I have one more (I promise, I will stop then). Is anyone gaining weight yet? I gained 50lbs with my daughter and am trying so hard this time to not gain so much weight and was hoping I could go through the 1st trimester without gaining any, but have already put 3-4ish lbs on (which is a lot when you are 5'4'') and my jeans and shorts are tight. :( I am exercising when I find the time too and trying to eat healthy, although keeping weight off has always been a struggle for me and now it seems carbs is the only food that curbs my nausea (which is also what makes me gain weight). UGH - am I the only one?

My nausea is gone (yay) though replaced with a sinus headache/cough/mild sore throat (boo). Spent the weekend horizontal drinking gallons of water and gargling with warm salt water. 

Yes, I'm totally gaining weight. I got married in March, and gained about 5 pounds on our Tuscan honeymoon (how could I not?!). Since I've been pregnant on/off since then I've not been able to exercise at the intensity and volume I normally do. So, since March I've gained almost 13 pounds! I'm only 5'2" so it really shows and I feel heavy. I'm 8 and a half weeks but I seriously look 5 months - LOL! My stomach is really like a little potbelly right now. I told DH if this pregnancy is successful I'm getting a tummy tuck and lipo after it. I noticed that when I do eat carbs I get more bloated, but like you they really helped during the nausea last week. Unfortunately I'm not craving fruit or veggies...but fried rice and BLTs instead. 

KerryGold and Whitesoxfan41 - can't wait to hear good news on your scans! 

Just wanted to thank you all for your PMA - it's contagious. I'm lucky (ok, obsessive) enough to get weekly scans but each week is stressful and full of worry. I'm trying to maintain PMA and remind myself of statistics.

On another note, have any of you had experience with MaterniT21? My doctor suggested I consider it at 10 weeks. (I was so excited when he said that because I interpreted that to mean he anticipates me to get to 10 weeks!).


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!! Back from my first appointment and I get to have a scan Wed morning to check dates because of my previous m/c's! I'm so excited. Otherwise it was the normal boring appt.
> 
> Good stuff! Glad you got your scan scheduled. Two short days away! It's your hubby's first? Is he able to come to the appointment with you on Wednesday?Click to expand...

YES, thank you. :) I'm very anxious to see a heartbeat.

Gottalaugh~cooking chicken fried rice at this moment. LOL! I HAVE to start eating better. I haven't gained with this pg yet, because I lost 6 at the beginning but I started out heavier than I have ever been.


----------



## KerryGold

I definitely have a bump starting. I think I will struggle to hide it for 5 more weeks!

All was good at the scan. Pip measured 11.7mm so was dated at 7+2.

I cried. Hubby said he "almost lost it"

12-week scan in 5 weeks time! Eeep!

xXx


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> I definitely have a bump starting. I think I will struggle to hide it for 5 more weeks!
> 
> All was good at the scan. Pip measured 11.7mm so was dated at 7+2.
> 
> I cried. Hubby said he "almost lost it"
> 
> 12-week scan in 5 weeks time! Eeep!
> 
> xXx

Ah, so glad all went well. Sounds like we are due around the same time (I am 7+3 according to LMP). We have also been calling our little one Pip!

5 weeks is so far away :wacko:


----------



## KerryGold

Here's our Pip!

Hinky, do you have a journal? Seems we have a fair bit in common!

XXx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KerryGold

Oh and here's my belly and DD last night!

xXx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> Here's our Pip!
> 
> Hinky, do you have a journal? Seems we have a fair bit in common!
> 
> XXx

Aw, more than just a pip now! :cloud9:

No, I never got around to doing a journal. I shall be stalking yours now though :haha:


----------



## hinkybinky

KerryGold said:


> Oh and here's my belly and DD last night!
> 
> xXx

Love it!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love the bump and your DD is adorable! Congrats on the scan! I'm so anxious for mine in the morning. :) I should be 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## gottalaugh

KerryGold said:


> Here's our Pip!
> 
> Hinky, do you have a journal? Seems we have a fair bit in common!
> 
> XXx

Congrats, so exciting!

Whitesoxfan41 - how'd it go?

My scan today went well. Strong heartbeat and even saw the baby move. Have decided to do the MaterniT21 test since it's not invasive.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations! Mine was great too! I was 9 weeks, baby measured 9+1!~ Strong heart beat as well. Huge sigh of relief! 

I've actually not felt very sick for several days then last night BAM running for the bathroom. I have some random pain at the top of my stomach, almost under my ribs on the left side that started last night and was quite annoying all night long. I'm sure the puking didn't help. If it had started after that I'd say pulled muscle, that's how it feels. Anyone have an idea? LOL! I know we can't worry about every ache, but it's hard not to!


----------



## gottalaugh

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Congratulations! Mine was great too! I was 9 weeks, baby measured 9+1!~ Strong heart beat as well. Huge sigh of relief!
> 
> I've actually not felt very sick for several days then last night BAM running for the bathroom. I have some random pain at the top of my stomach, almost under my ribs on the left side that started last night and was quite annoying all night long. I'm sure the puking didn't help. If it had started after that I'd say pulled muscle, that's how it feels. Anyone have an idea? LOL! I know we can't worry about every ache, but it's hard not to!

Wonderful news!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Congratulations on the good news/scans!!!! I was bogged down at work and just caught up on every one's posts. All day nausea has subsided here and just now and again. Now away at a much needed girl's weekend. So glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Can you say a little prayer for me and the babe please? I've had pretty severe stomach pain since Thursday night, felt like gallbladder attacks I have had in the past but a bit more to the left than the right. I broke down and went to ER this morning. White count elevated a bit but everything else looks normal. I've had 2 doses of morphine and zofran and am still in pain. They sent me home to wait and see if it gets worse or not. They said could be infection, could be ulcer. . .who knows. They sent me home with scripts for zofran, percocet and protonix. I have to weigh the risks with the pain to decide if I should take them apparently. Just want to feel better and know that the baby is still safe. We have a 4 hour drive Monday to pick up the girls in Denver. Sorry to write a book, I'm drugged up on morphine and emotional. Prayers please.

(I'm double posting if you see this on another thread sorry!)


----------



## gottalaugh

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Can you say a little prayer for me and the babe please? I've had pretty severe stomach pain since Thursday night, felt like gallbladder attacks I have had in the past but a bit more to the left than the right. I broke down and went to ER this morning. White count elevated a bit but everything else looks normal. I've had 2 doses of morphine and zofran and am still in pain. They sent me home to wait and see if it gets worse or not. They said could be infection, could be ulcer. . .who knows. They sent me home with scripts for zofran, percocet and protonix. I have to weigh the risks with the pain to decide if I should take them apparently. Just want to feel better and know that the baby is still safe. We have a 4 hour drive Monday to pick up the girls in Denver. Sorry to write a book, I'm drugged up on morphine and emotional. Prayers please.
> 
> (I'm double posting if you see this on another thread sorry!)

Fingers crossed your stomach pain isn't affecting the baby. Can you get an appointment with your OB?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Calling the OB tomorrow. They did consult with her while I was in the ER at least so she knows what is going on. I'm feeling a lot better today pain wise. Still horribly nauseated and have a wicked headache. Thank you!


----------



## gottalaugh

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Calling the OB tomorrow. They did consult with her while I was in the ER at least so she knows what is going on. I'm feeling a lot better today pain wise. Still horribly nauseated and have a wicked headache. Thank you!

Glas she is aware of what's going on and that you are in less pain. Maybe just show up at her office tomorrow so she can scan and make sure all is good with the baby...:winkwink:


----------



## happigail

Whitesoxfan41 that sounds awful, I really Hope the pain goes soon. It's good that you are still Nauseated x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm certainly nauseated. LOL! WHEW! The zofran doesn't even touch it for some reason. I'm doing better, no fever today either, just feel like puke! ha


----------



## tootsie331

Hi
All I too am due in Feb 2014. After TTC for over a year and a half, 12 months of Chlomid we managed to do it au naturale :0)
This is my 4th and my Hubby's 1st, so he's supper excited but due to problems a bit cautious.
But otherwise can't wait for our little miracle to arrive


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome! Your situation is nearly identical to mine except I have girls. HAHA! Our kids are exactly the same age, this is my 4th and my hubby's 1st. :)


----------



## firsttimemumm

Hi,
I'm 37 (will be 38 when I deliver) and im due on Feb 1st. 
I'm pregnant with my 2nd AND 3rd, just got the news today. 
It's nice to hear from some other 'older' mummies too!


----------



## FeistyMom

Looks like I *am* in the February club - got confirmation of dates today, and it looks like EDD Feb 14th!

This will be #4 for us, and probably the last. Just so very excited - it is finally sinking in that I am actually pregnant.


----------



## mel28nicole

Had my first appointment today, but nothing went on. They just told me to watch my weight since I'm overweight, did a Pap smear, gave me a book to read, and said they'll see me in 4 weeks lol. My next appointment is August 22nd and ill be 13+6 so in hoping for a scan, or at least hear the heart beat :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

11th of February for me.... Looking forward to a newborn and DD hitting the terrible twos... :)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Hi all! Welcome to our new February joiners! How has everyone been feeling? I've been a little absent from posting lately. Between working too much, feeling sick, tired, not sleeping well, yuck, etc. I haven't had too much to say. My hubby has family coming to town starting this weekend and lasting over the next week and half, so excited to bring them in on the news. I am also planning to tell my boss at work today. I think that will relieve some of the stress. I am already looking bigger (the body seems to remember what prego is like and bouncing right back into that shape!) and getting sick and tired of trying to hide it at work! Wish me luck!

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I'm certainly nauseated. LOL! WHEW! The zofran doesn't even touch it for some reason. I'm doing better, no fever today either, just feel like puke! ha

I've been stalking your posts a bit after I read about your scare. I am glad things are getting better. How are you doing?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm certainly nauseated. LOL! WHEW! The zofran doesn't even touch it for some reason. I'm doing better, no fever today either, just feel like puke! ha
> 
> I've been stalking your posts a bit after I read about your scare. I am glad things are getting better. How are you doing?Click to expand...

Thanks. . .I'm pretty good. I haven't had another pain episode like that one thank goodness. I have cut way back on gluten and dairy and it seems to have helped. 

I haven't been posting as much lately, my 14 and 17 yr old daughters have been here since the 16th and will be here until Aug 7th. They live in IL with their dad, they wanted to finish high school there, my hubby and I moved out west for my health (Fibro and psoriatic arthritis) and never would have been able to consider having another baby without the climate change. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful, stress free weekend!!


----------



## KerryGold

I've been struggling with hyperemesis, including a hospital stay last weekend.

Just want my scan to hurry up! :hissy:

xXx


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

KerryGold said:


> I've been struggling with hyperemesis, including a hospital stay last weekend.
> 
> Just want my scan to hurry up! :hissy:
> 
> xXx

UGH! So sorry to hear KerryGold. Hope that the hyperemesis doesn't last much longer. Hang in there!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS! That sounds perfectly miserable! I hope this passes soon and you're able to enjoy your pregnancy without being so ill!


----------



## hillarylmt

I am due on February 16th and so excited!

Mummyto4Boys, I also found out on June 8th, and I have three boys at home! We are hoping for pink :)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Welcome hillarylmt! How is everyone doing? I had my 12 week ultrasound yesterday and it was pretty awesome. The baby was moving around like crazy. The measurements were all good according to the tech (low risk for downs). I had blood drawn and going back to the doctor on Tuesday for follow up. Nausea pretty much gone, unless I don't eat regularly and all at work now know, so no longer feeling super self-conscious about the weight gain. If only I could start getting a little more sleep......

Anyone else with any recent u/s? How is everyone feeling? Tech told us what gender she _thought _the baby was from the u/s. Anyone else ever been told that early?


----------



## KerryGold

I'm 12 weeks today. Scan on Tuesday.

Think I might have felt Pip last night, which seems insane! :wacko:

I have heard of another couple of 12-week guesses.

xXx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats on a great scan! I've heard of guesses at 12 weeks as well. :) 

Good luck on Tuesday KerryGold! 

I wish I was getting a 12 week scan. I had one at 9 because of my history of M/C's and don't get another until 20 weeks. 

It's almost noon here and I haven't puked today. BONUS. LOL! The last 3 days were pretty rough for some reason.


----------



## gottalaugh

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Proves that us 'older' girls can do this successfully!

My nausea is gone, appetite is back, though not sleeping really well. Definitely showing.

Had First Trimester/OSCAR screening at 12/4: all looked good and doctor said he thought it was a boy. Got my MaterniT21 results back: all normal, and it definitely is a boy!

I am so relieved the chromosomal testing all came back good, but for some reason I still can't relax!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad your scan and Materni21 came back good! My doc is ordering it on the 26th she says. I'm anxious to find out the sex and the genetic results. :)


----------



## KerryGold

I've got nuchal scan etc tomorrow. Not sure when we get the full results.

Just keeping everything crossed. I only had blood tests with DD and risk was 1:22000 (when I was 33) so am preparing myself for much shorter odds (now I'm 35). Hopefully they'll still be low risk.

xXx


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

KerryGold said:


> I've got nuchal scan etc tomorrow. Not sure when we get the full results.
> 
> Just keeping everything crossed. I only had blood tests with DD and risk was 1:22000 (when I was 33) so am preparing myself for much shorter odds (now I'm 35). Hopefully they'll still be low risk.
> 
> xXx

Good luck on your scan today and even higher odds are still very low, so I would try not to worry. Also, from your previous post, I don't think you are crazy about feeling the baby this early. I have had a few times where I feel the lightest tap inside and feel pretty confident that it's "her" (if the u/s tech was correct). I didn't feel DD until 20 weeks, but I know most feel the 2nd much earlier.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

gottalaugh --Congratulations on all of the wonderful news!!!!!! It is definitely time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy! My husband and I are already disagreeing over names, but probably just need to drop it for now until the sex is confirmed at 20 weeks. 

WhiteSoxFan41 -- Will the Materni21 basically replace your 12 week u/s? I thought that was the scan that was needed to tell the risk of downs, but it sounds like the Materni21 test covers that PLUS about everything else!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> gottalaugh --Congratulations on all of the wonderful news!!!!!! It is definitely time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy! My husband and I are already disagreeing over names, but probably just need to drop it for now until the sex is confirmed at 20 weeks.
> 
> WhiteSoxFan41 -- Will the Materni21 basically replace your 12 week u/s? I thought that was the scan that was needed to tell the risk of downs, but it sounds like the Materni21 test covers that PLUS about everything else!

My doctor did not do a 12 week scan so I assume this is why. She gave me the option to have CVS because it's cheaper than the Materni21 but my insurance will cover it. I'm 42 and although we wouldn't terminate a pg no matter the results, the doctor would like to be prepared in the delivery room if there is a possibility of complications for any reason. :)


----------



## gottalaugh

KerryGold said:


> I've got nuchal scan etc tomorrow. Not sure when we get the full results.
> 
> Just keeping everything crossed. I only had blood tests with DD and risk was 1:22000 (when I was 33) so am preparing myself for much shorter odds (now I'm 35). Hopefully they'll still be low risk.
> 
> xXx

Good luck! Your odds are probably fine...35 isn't that old. Don't stress :)


----------



## hillarylmt

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 
I can so relate to the nerves! I feel like I haven't been able to relax this whole pregnancy, until last Thursday that is! Now I am breathing easier. 
I had a loss on Valentines day, so I had the 9 week ultrasound to check for a heartbeat, then two more after due to spotting. 
Then last Thursday, I had the ultrasound and blood test for the Sequential Screening (because I am 38) The ultrasound was fantastic, my baby looks like a baby! All measurments were fine, no need to meet with a genetic doc. I haven't got the blood test results now, but a sense of calm and peace has come over me for the first time, and I am going with it!
I have my big ultrasound where we will find out the sex on Sept 23rd. I posted a pic in the gender guess forum, and it seems about a 50/50 mix of boy/girl.
Anyway, I'm enjoying reading all your posts and knowing there are other out there who can relate to being called "Advanced Maternal Age" I hate that term!!


----------



## KerryGold

Scan this morning. All looking good! 66mm so put forward to 12+6.

Nuchal measurement was 1.6mm. Had bloods done. Hopefully will get a letter in about a week. Will hear earlier if anything of concern comes up.

xXx


----------



## hillarylmt

KerryGold said:


> Scan this morning. All looking good! 66mm so put forward to 12+6.
> 
> Nuchal measurement was 1.6mm. Had bloods done. Hopefully will get a letter in about a week. Will hear earlier if anything of concern comes up.
> 
> xXx

Great news! Congrats!
My Nuchal measurement was 1.8, they told me anything under 3.5 was great! 
Don't you feel so good! :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

Had our scan - bubba was so relaxed, chilling with hands behind head and legs in the air. I just couldn't believe there was really a baby in there, but there was!

Everything is looking good and 20 week scan booked in for 7th Oct. Roll on second tri, woo hoo!

THanks for all your support, ladies x
 



Attached Files:







Hastings-20130813-00225 (2).jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KerryGold

Amazing picture Hinky!

:happydance:

xXx


----------



## hillarylmt

Wonderful news! And that is a great pic!


----------



## happigail

Phewwww I can finally embrace this pregnancy! I had my scan and was put forward to Valentine's day! I also have a super chilled out baby, was just cosy in a tight little gap in my uterus! I don't think I can post pics on my phone tho sadly.

So glad to finally be here! Next scan booked for the first of October.


----------



## happigail

https://www.flickr.com/photos/o0_abigail_0o/9508936337/

Really hoping this works! Here is my Romeo or Juliet!


----------



## happigail

https://www.flickr.com/photos/o0_abigail_0o/9508936337/Bums


----------



## hinkybinky

happigail said:


> Phewwww I can finally embrace this pregnancy! I had my scan and was put forward to Valentine's day! I also have a super chilled out baby, was just cosy in a tight little gap in my uterus! I don't think I can post pics on my phone tho sadly.
> 
> So glad to finally be here! Next scan booked for the first of October.

Wonderful news, another cosy bubba (shame we can't see a piccie)! You're a week ahead of me, my next scan is on 7th. 

Saw consultant today (just consultant led because of previous first-tri mcs), he doesn't need to see me again until 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## happigail

Woo hoo! By 37 weeks you'll be virtually fully baked! I'm consultant was too, mines my age, blood pressure, weight and previous section! I'm their worst nightmare!


----------



## hillarylmt

Great news for both of you, congrats!:flower:


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Congratulations on all of the great news hinkybinky, happigail, hillarylmt & kerrygold!!!! (although my post is a little delayed :blush:)

How is everyone feeling? A little tired and moody here, but the moodiness is probably partially due to the tiredness, which isn't helped by my schedule and age, I suppose. All in all, feeling good.

I'm a little wrapped around the axle about weight gain and wish I could shake it, so I could enjoy the pregnancy without being so self conscious. Every time I see a post about weight issues, I think it's going to be something I can relate to, but instead it's about people NOT gaining weight. I know I should be more sympathetic. Last pregnancy the dr. would tell me at every appointment that I was gaining too much weight. I live in a different area now with a different dr. and my last appointment the dr. was actually happy with my weight gain, but worried that at my next appt (Thursday) I will hear something different. I keep trying to tell myself to just keep exercising and try to eat health, etc. I guess I should keep it in perspective though.


----------



## mel28nicole

Found out on Friday I lost the baby :( stopped growing at 8 weeks and I was suppose to be 14. I had the D&C yesterday and everything went well. We are slowly healing. I wish you all the best of luck with the rest of your pregnancies.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

mel28nicole said:


> Found out on Friday I lost the baby :( stopped growing at 8 weeks and I was suppose to be 14. I had the D&C yesterday and everything went well. We are slowly healing. I wish you all the best of luck with the rest of your pregnancies.

I am so sorry for your loss. I don't have the words to express my condolences.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry to hear that Mel :hugs:

Well I might as well jump in here too :hi:

This is my 5th pregnancy, had three first tri losses before my rainbow and now I'm 15 weeks pregnant. Had two early scans at 8 and 10 weeks then dating scan. 

Just the one, we shall be staying team yellow too :thumbup:

Look forward to sharing te journey with you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## hillarylmt

I'm so sorry for your loss Mel...my prayers are with you!


----------



## happigail

So sorry mel. It will get easier I promise.

Hello neversaynever x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So very sorry Mel~! HUGS!


----------



## Neversaynever

So...anyone finding out gender?

Xxx


----------



## KerryGold

Nope! Team :yellow: all the way here!

When people ask what I'm having I say "a surprise!" :D

xXx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

We're finding out! My doc said she'd order the Materni21 tomorrow at my appt so I should know gender and chance of the 3 main trisonomy's within a couple weeks.


----------



## gottalaugh

mel28nicole said:


> Found out on Friday I lost the baby :( stopped growing at 8 weeks and I was suppose to be 14. I had the D&C yesterday and everything went well. We are slowly healing. I wish you all the best of luck with the rest of your pregnancies.

So sorry Mel. Take care of yourself. :hugs:

EDIT - Hope you're ok, Mel. but I think based on another one of your posts you are 21 years old, so if it's any consolation you have many more years to TTC.


----------



## gottalaugh

Neversaynever said:


> So...anyone finding out gender?
> 
> Xxx

Yup - did MaterniT21 and it's a boy!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

gottalaugh said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> So...anyone finding out gender?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yup - did MaterniT21 and it's a boy!Click to expand...

How long did it take for results? LOL! I'm already over anxious.


----------



## gottalaugh

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> gottalaugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> So...anyone finding out gender?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yup - did MaterniT21 and it's a boy!Click to expand...
> 
> How long did it take for results? LOL! I'm already over anxious.Click to expand...

It took 16 days, but I think that's because my doctor ordered the test, then I had to go to another lab (since they don't do it at my doctor's office), who then sends it to another lab be analyzed. 

It really should take anywhere from 10-14 days.

I know how anxious you are!!! I'm the same way. This is my first pregnancy and I'm so nervous about everything it's ridiculous.:wacko:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sigh. . .LOL! It could take that long for me as well. I live in a fairly small town and also have to go to a lab, not the doc's office to have it drawn. I'm sure it's a send out. I TOTALLY thought she was going to order it at my last appt when I was 12 weeks. . .NO. . .tomorrow just before 16 weeks. BAH! :)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Welcome neversaynever! Yes, we are finding out before time. U/S tech had a guess at 12 week scan, but of course, way early so we will see what happens at next ultrasound (18-20 weeks) to know for sure. I would be just as happy with a girl or boy -- hubby wants a son and DD wants a little sister, so can't go wrong if you ask me. I'm amazingly indifferent, kind of weird. I'll take healthy :)

gottalauch - congrats! Go team blue!


----------



## hillarylmt

We are finding out. Apt is Sept 23rd, I'm so excited and anxious! We have three boys at home, so hoping for a princess, but obviously wl be happy with our baby no matter what God decided!


----------



## SwissMiss

Hi girls! 
:wave: 

Realized I can post in this forum now too, I turned 35 in July :blush: 
I'm due Feb 14th with our 3rd (and last :cry:). I am using my 'power' as the baby-carrier and veto'ing DH's desire to find out gender in order to be able to 'plan' better... But he's not really fighting me much on that anyway ;) Team Yellow it is! :D 

How's everyone? 

xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome SwissMiss! :)

Had a good 16 week appt. The nurse couldn't find the hb AGAIN though, which always throws me into a panic. The doc found it no problem. Apparently my uterus is up where it should be but the baby is very low lying and she thinks I have a lot of fluid. Hope that isn't a bad thing. I got the AFP and Materni21 drawn and she said 10 days! My u/s isn't until October 1st, I'll be one day from 21 weeks. I did gain 4lbs in 3 weeks. LOL! She didn't mention it though. I'm still down from where I started from my scale at home, but I didn't see the doc until 9 weeks.
OH, I switched to the gummy vitamins (she gave me a script for chewables but it was going to cost $75 even with insurance, no thanks) and she ordered me zofran. I only got 30 tabs, but you can take it every 8 hours, so I'll have to ration.

Here's the 16 week bump. Several people on my facebook seem to think I'm having twins. Whatever, it's one, I'm big, so what! :) I lost 10lbs at the beginning and I've gained 4 back. LOL

I hope everyone is doing well!!
 



Attached Files:







photo(12).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FeistyMom

welcome to the thread SwissMiss!

whitesox - glad doc found the heartbeat; i would totally panic! love the bump too! Mine is starting to peek out a bit, and I have started subconsciously rubbing it!


----------



## KerryGold

Hi gang!

I'm 15 weeks tomorrow and a stranger noticed I was pregnant yesterday! My bump is also coming along it seems! :haha:

I have a consultant appt next week to discuss how/when they're going to scan this baby's heart to see if it has the same problem as my DD. Then MW the week after and I think my 20-week scan is also the 1st Oct! :thumbup:

Halfway seems nearly here now already!

xXx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with your consultant appt Kerrygold! Slowly but surely the time is passing. :)


----------



## gottalaugh

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Welcome SwissMiss! :)
> 
> Had a good 16 week appt. The nurse couldn't find the hb AGAIN though, which always throws me into a panic. The doc found it no problem. Apparently my uterus is up where it should be but the baby is very low lying and she thinks I have a lot of fluid. Hope that isn't a bad thing. I got the AFP and Materni21 drawn and she said 10 days! My u/s isn't until October 1st, I'll be one day from 21 weeks. I did gain 4lbs in 3 weeks. LOL! She didn't mention it though. I'm still down from where I started from my scale at home, but I didn't see the doc until 9 weeks.
> OH, I switched to the gummy vitamins (she gave me a script for chewables but it was going to cost $75 even with insurance, no thanks) and she ordered me zofran. I only got 30 tabs, but you can take it every 8 hours, so I'll have to ration.
> 
> Here's the 16 week bump. Several people on my facebook seem to think I'm having twins. Whatever, it's one, I'm big, so what! :) I lost 10lbs at the beginning and I've gained 4 back. LOL
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!

See? 10 days isn't too long! :)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

whitesoxfan41 - you look fabulous! 
Welcome swissmiss!
I'm 15 weeks tomorrow also and think I'm pretty obviously prego now. Next appointment is on Thursday. I'm not looking foward to the weigh in at the Dr.'s office. Wondering if I can opt out......


----------



## gottalaugh

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> whitesoxfan41 - you look fabulous!
> Welcome swissmiss!
> I'm 15 weeks tomorrow also and think I'm pretty obviously prego now. Next appointment is on Thursday. I'm not looking foward to the weigh in at the Dr.'s office. Wondering if I can opt out......


'...wonder if I can opt out...' Hahaha.

Each time I go I never look at the reading on the scale. It just depressed me. I really think I'm getting bigger every day and I look 6 months. The fact that I have an 8cm fibroid doesn't help! Even my doctor said he thinks I'm going to get really big and laughed. :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Whitesox fan you look great! My bump is similar - I really must get a pic and upload it - I'm just too lazy to do so :) 

11th Feb for me, can't believe I'm 16 weeks already....


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm all for the scale option! (As I sit here eating biscuits and gravy) haha!


----------



## hillarylmt

I love the baby bump!!!

I can relate to hating the scale!! I gained so much weight with my son 10 years ago. My doc was always on my case and I DREADED the appointments. 

Now this time, I haven't gained an ounce. And my doc (new doc) hasn't said a word about it HMPF!!! I was at least expecting a good job or something! LOL


----------



## KerryGold

Here's my 15 week bump pic!

I don't get the obsession with weight in the US! Here we're weighed early on to calculate our BMI then not again unless there's cause for concern. I was never weighed with my DD and only this time to check I hadn't lost too much with the hyperemesis.

XXx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Banana10

Hello all, can I jump in please! I'm 15+5 today and my little one is due on Valentines Day. Love the bump photos! I feel much bigger than I did with my DS at this stage. I jumped on the scales this morning and have decided not to worry anymore (better said than done!). Got my 20 week scan on 27 September, anyone else? We're going to stay Team Yellow again! X


----------



## hillarylmt

I love the bumps too! I haven't taken any pics yet, I should have hubby do that.

I'm wondering if its because it has been 10 years since I have been pregnant, so maybe its taking me longer to "bump out"? 

Banana, I am due around the same time, Feb 16. We have our scan on September 23rd, but we are opting to find out the sex. We have 3 boys at home, so I just need to know! LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great bump Kerry! :)

Welcome Banana! My 20 week scan is Oct 1st (actually the day before I'm 21 weeks but my doc only sees OB patients on Monday's).


----------



## SwissMiss

Hi all! 

Hmm, my iphone is not cooperating; wanted to upload my 14 weeks bump pic! :sad2: Oh well, its bigger now anyway, will take another one soon! 
No clue when my next scan is, I hv my 16wk appointment next Thurs and will get my next date then... This apmt is a boring one apart from hearing the hb! :thumbup: Love that! :)

They never mention weight here either, although I do get weighed every time :shrug: I don't care, I always gain roughly 15kg, all of it right at the end :dohh: 

anyone got any lunch suggestions?!? all I seem to want these days is McD's cheeseburgers and hot peppers! :dohh: 
xx


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

WELCOME Banana 10! 

Yes, I think we do obsess about the scale too much. At least I do and it's really not what I want to be concentrating on. My co-worker, who is also pregnant (we are 6 days apart in due date), is very small framed, 9 years younger with me, it's her first pregnancy and she looks very petite still, so hard for me not to compare since we talk face to face everyday, but I do need to stop. Best to concentrate on staying healthy and being grateful that this is a healthy pregnancy and enjoy food, well until my gestational diabetes test in a few weeks. Stupid question -- are people in other countries, outside the US, also given the awful gestational diabetes test? 

I have my dr.'s appointment this morning. I think hb and 2nd round of blood tests. And yesterday they called and scheduled me for my anatomical scan in 3 weeks.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

All well at Dr.'s appointment. Heard my sweetie's heartbeat! Here's 15 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Such a cute little bump! Glad your appointment went well. :)


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Okay, that wasn't really accurate. Here's me NOT sucking in! I made my OH retake the picture at the time. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks_3.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Such a cute little bump! Glad your appointment went well. :)

Thanks, but I was sucking in. I know....I have issues! I have also doubled in width, so it's a little deceiving.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ladies I think you all look great! Im just going with the flow this time, mind you have a mw appointment on Monday so maybe she will give me a slap on the wrists! That said last time with DD no one mentioned my weight once, I was just paranoid :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm over it and just enjoying myself and the food. LOL!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I'm over it and just enjoying myself and the food. LOL!

I'm with you. I'm hungry ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm over it and just enjoying myself and the food. LOL!
> 
> I'm with you. I'm hungry ALL THE TIME!Click to expand...

My husband mentioned that we may have to take out a loan for the grocery bill. :dohh: I'm hungry ALL the time too. :)


----------



## hillarylmt

Here is my 16 week belly picture :)
 



Attached Files:







072.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Cute bump!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

hillarylmt said:


> Here is my 16 week belly picture :)

Looking good :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wondering how everyone is doing??

Xxx


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Neversaynever said:


> Just wondering how everyone is doing??
> 
> Xxx

Good! Tired and large, but otherwise all good. How are you?


----------



## Neversaynever

TTBabyMakes4 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering how everyone is doing??
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Good! Tired and large, but otherwise all good. How are you?Click to expand...

:lol: same here.

Baby above 90th centile and predicted 9.7 after scans every three weeks since 21 weeks.

My BP is slightly raised and I have protein in my pee but bloods have been ok so I am hoping it's just the end of pregnancy rather than PE again

Are you all set?

XxX


----------



## FeistyMom

Starting to get regular contractions so I'm excited because baby is measuring over 8 lbs and my body is ready to be done.

Swelling so much in my feet but BP still pretty low. I'm also soo done with the GD!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Neversaynever said:


> TTBabyMakes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering how everyone is doing??
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Good! Tired and large, but otherwise all good. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: same here.
> 
> Baby above 90th centile and predicted 9.7 after scans every three weeks since 21 weeks.
> 
> My BP is slightly raised and I have protein in my pee but bloods have been ok so I am hoping it's just the end of pregnancy rather than PE again
> 
> Are you all set?
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

That's sounds like a big healthy baby :) !!! 3 weeks to go here. I'm pretty much set. I'll go to work for another week or so and then start working from home until baby arrives. I bought some new pj's this weekend, so just need to pack the bag now.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

FeistyMom said:


> Starting to get regular contractions so I'm excited because baby is measuring over 8 lbs and my body is ready to be done.
> 
> Swelling so much in my feet but BP still pretty low. I'm also soo done with the GD!

Congrats! Wishing you a safe, easy delivery :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My baby girl decided it was time on January 23rd! Actually, the doctor decided, because my fluid levels were low. ;)

I delivered about 7 hours after starting pitocin, 3 hours after my epidural, 2-3 minutes of pushing. I was fairly pain free the entire time. 

She's just the best thing ever! <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







Jenessa 1 week.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Storm1jet2

Awww congrats she's gorgeous!


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

She is absolutely beautiful!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

She's lovely! :cloud9: Congratulations!!! 

Nothin' goin' here...  But since I'm not uncomfortable with constant hard belly, I am ok with it for the moment... :roll: Not to say I wouldn't be THRILLED if sth got going of course! :blush: 

Have a nice day ladies! 
xx


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

Wow Swiss -- you are right around the corner! I'm due 2 weeks from today. Went to the doctor yesterday and she said I was 1 cm. I'll take it! I've had some bleeding but unsure if it's just from sex. Dr. said no more sex for now to see if anymore bleeding without. Feel good and baby super active, just tired, but I know she'll come when she's ready :)


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - she's beautiful :)

I go in for induction tomorrow morning! I am so excited and nervous - never actually made it to any of my previous induction dates, so this will be a new experience. In fact, the last 2 I didn't even make it in time for an IV... so it'll be REALLY different.


----------



## Neversaynever

She's cute!

Good luck for induction tomorrow :dust:

And be lovely to see all these babies arriving. 

Mines still firmly inside :thumbup:

XxX


----------

